# selling: ADC FB1-4001 electric motor



## DamDanDin (Jan 1, 2022)

Hi there,
it is time to let go my ADC FB1-4001 motor. 9”dia 17.5” lg 143lbs. Up to 140ft-lb 36Hp 3700rpm at 144V 500A.
please give an offer and we can arrange the shipment with buyer.
thanks


----------



## daves (8 mo ago)

DamDanDin said:


> Hi there,
> it is time to let go my ADC FB1-4001 motor. 9”dia 17.5” lg 143lbs. Up to 140ft-lb 36Hp 3700rpm at 144V 500A.
> please give an offer and we can arrange the shipment with buyer.
> thanks


Hi, Is this motor still available?

Thanks


----------



## DamDanDin (Jan 1, 2022)

i’m sorry this motor just sold today
thanks


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

daves said:


> Hi, Is this motor still available?
> 
> Thanks


Where are you located?


----------



## DamDanDin (Jan 1, 2022)

we just sold it last Sunday
thanks


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

In case it wasn't clear, I was asking @daves


----------



## E_Verde (Aug 12, 2021)

Hi there,
I have one of those for sale as well. ADC - FB4001, I'm located in San Diego - let me know if anyone is interested.


----------



## jgerig42 (1 mo ago)

E_Verde said:


> Hi there,
> I have one of those for sale as well. ADC - FB4001, I'm located in San Diego - let me know if anyone is interested.


Is this still for sale?


----------

